
Trump’s week of dithering over Iran makes America look weak and foolish - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/21/donald-trump-iran-saudi-arabia-attacks
======
tomohawk
Trump ran on keeping the US out of dumb wars. That said, there's no hurry in
pursuing this matter. Sometimes its better to wait and see how events play
out. The Saudis and Israelis have already bombed Iran's military complexes in
the Abu Kamal region of Syria.

